

SoC for wearables with multiple performance/power tiers - fidotron
http://inedasystems.com/dhanush-wpu.html

======
fidotron
What struck me as interesting here is just how low they go, into
microcontroller territory. Battery usage being a potentially big deal I wonder
if Android etc. are too heavyweight for this coming generation of wearables,
even if it seems like that is the potential endgame.

